# Code source release for the bionic



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

I know it means nothing on a lock boot loader but can we use any bits and peieces off it?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## thecaptain0220 (Jun 7, 2011)

If the kernel source is available I think it might allow someone to figure out how to pull off overclocking on stock kernel.


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

That be great.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## CZonin (Sep 25, 2011)

It should we just need someone that can do it.


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

Lol code source, just sounds funny.. Anyways who did it on the milestone I think they were first


----------



## scottpole (Sep 11, 2011)

This is some really good news for the bionic. Defenitly made my purchase feel more secure.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

"thecaptain0220 said:


> If the kernel source is available I think it might allow someone to figure out how to pull off overclocking on stock kernel.


Exactly! Overclocking/ undervolting here we come.

By the way. You guys ever see that movie source code?


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Yea. Lol I see what I did hahahaha. 
Trippy movie.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## xxxdroidxxx (Sep 15, 2011)

"terryrook said:


> Exactly! Overclocking/ undervolting here we come.
> 
> By the way. You guys ever see that movie source code?


good job moto. Now unlock the bootloader! source code was a great movie. Reminds me of 7 days the TV series. loved that show. Back on topic. the new Droid razr comes 1.2 from the factory so it should at least do that with the bionic. I hope jrummy get the bionic module for his Android overclock app. That app was god when I had my Droid x.


----------



## ATXGurl (Jul 27, 2011)

scottpole said:


> This is some really good news for the bionic. Defenitly made my purchase feel more secure.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


How do the hands-on videos of the Droid RAZR make you feel about your purchase...

I see a firesale on CL and EBay about to spin up!!


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

mwep said:


> How do the hands-on videos of the Droid RAZR make you feel about your purchase...
> 
> I see a firesale on CL and EBay about to spin up!!


stop troliing please this is not what the thread is about, and it's not what rotzwiki is about.

waiting 2 months to get a different screen wasn't worth it to me so I chose the bionic, but that's my opinion.


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm happy no regret. Screen really ain't that much of a deal breaker for me.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisjm00 (Aug 20, 2011)

Besides, I like my removable battery. 1750 mah or whatever is in the razr isn't exactly a step up from the bionic stock battery.


----------

